# evil look :)



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

evil look

















and a BOX!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

What a beauty he is.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you  he my bubba x


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, he is beautiful. The more I see of Bengals the more stunning they appear to be. Here is a picture of my little evil eyes Whisper


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

i love them and all there diff colours n markings. 
im going for a charcoal next i think 

aww kill  how old is ur lil one x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

What a beauty! Bengals are so stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I looove his coat  Cats love their boxes so much don't they


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

how beautiful, lovely markings, there beautiful cats


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

i do think he loves the boxes more than he loves any of the toys that come inside them. - xmas was bliss for him in our house. all the wrapping paper to play with n all the boxes hehe


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

He looks awesome


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

AlexTurley said:


> evil look
> 
> View attachment 88861
> 
> ...


He looks like a tiger in that 2nd pic!


----------

